

Google Network OS Patent: Network based operating system across devices  - powerslave12r
http://patft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=8,239,662.PN.&OS=PN/8,239,662&RS=PN/8,239,662

======
zoowar
Um, PXE Boot?

